# Amplificador con tda 2050 para subwoofer



## German Volpe (Nov 4, 2008)

hola gente estoy pensando en armar este amplificador, ya que me parece bueno. mi duda es si movera un woofer como este de 12" y si tengo que hacerlo simple o en puente. me gustaria que me pasen el pcb para hacerlo y que fuente se utilizaria, capacitores, diodos etc. espero sus respuestas gracias.


----------



## ppaappoo (Nov 4, 2008)

Bueno antes que nada dos preguntas.
- Lo vas a usar para el auto o para tu casa o lugar donde halla 22o volts?
- Cuales son las características del subwoofer? potencia, impedancia, etc. todo los datos que diga en la caja o folleto.


----------



## German Volpe (Nov 4, 2008)

las especificaciones dicen :


Subwoofer de 12" CSS - 12

>> Má. potencia de salida: 400 W

>> Sensibilidad: 92 Db

>> Impedancia: 4 Ohms

>> Resp. de frecuencia: 40 Hz - 21 KHz

>> Peso del imán: 40 Oz



creo que potencia real debe andar entre 100 y 150 rms, yo lo probaba con un minicomponente philips y lo movia bastante bien. yo lo quiero usar en mi casa. ya le hice el cajon y todo. gracias


----------



## ppaappoo (Nov 4, 2008)

Bueno si es para tu casa no hace falta un amplificador de 100 o 150 watts, con esa potencia vasa despertar a los muertos, ja.

Te digo que 30w es muy buena potencia para lo que buscas no te mates haciando cosas mas complicadas y caras.

El tda2050 es bueno pero estaria mejor algo mas de potencia. hay varios tda pero si queres hacer el 2050 (te lo recomiendo para empezar) tepaso la pcb. 

Dejame que te armo un combo con la placa del tda y la fuente de alimentacion.


saludos


----------



## leop4 (Nov 4, 2008)

has pensado hacerlo en puente? yo lo hice y me mueve unos de 15" jeje cualquier cosa aca tenes mas información: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...50-lm1875-puente-simple-pre-tl072-pcbs-14305/


----------



## German Volpe (Nov 5, 2008)

bueno muchas gracias voy ver cuando lo hago


----------



## larguirucho (May 21, 2010)

Hola a todos los amigos del foro, una pregunta con respecto al pcb del tda vi que va con una fuente partida.... de que voltaje es y de que amperaje, se puede armar con fuente simple me pasarias el pcb con fuente simple.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 21, 2010)

larguirucho dijo:


> Hola a todos los amigos del foro, una pregunta con respecto al pcb del tda vi que va con una fuente partida.... de que voltaje es y de que amperaje, se puede armar con fuente simple me pasarias el pcb con fuente simple.


¿ Miraste el link que hay en el mensaje #5 ?


----------



## huguito22 (Jul 8, 2010)

hola a todos los del foro
yo soy estudiante de electrónica y estoy tratando de empezar con esto del audio por mi cuenta.
estoy haciendo un amplificador con un TDA 2050. y se alimenta con 15v + 15v.
queria saver si eso puede mover con tranquilidad dos woffer de 10" por 8 ohm
y queria preguntarles como puedo hacer para poner dos amplificadores juntos ,para hacer sonido ESTEREO.
bueno desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## Cacho (Jul 8, 2010)

Puede mover perfectamente bien un parlante de 10", o de 15", o de 18". En definitiva, puede mover cualquier parlante que se le conecte.
Es más, para moverlos alcanza con conectarles una pila AAA entre sus bornes...

Para poner dos amplificadores, armás dos y los conectás, uno a cada canal y uno a cada parlante.

Saludos


----------



## neto19 (Jul 14, 2010)

ayuda yo arme el ampli con unos tda 2040 pero no suena cono subwofer sino *C*omo una salida de audio normal *QU*e podria ser me pueden eyudar


----------



## zxeth (Jul 14, 2010)

obviamente no tenes idea de amplificadores d audio neto19. Un amplificador es solamente un amplificador. Pasa a ser de wubwoofer (graves) o de medios o de twiiters (agudos) cuando se les pone un filtro pasa banda. Te recomiendo buscar en el buscador del foro filtrospasabanda. Son muy faciles de hacer (2 componentes nada mas en la mayoria de los casos) y aplicalo a tu circuito Y si necesitas que ademas se escuche "mas fuerte" cuando pongas el filtro busca preamplificador de audio. Suerte


----------



## neto19 (Jul 15, 2010)

muchas gracias  zxeth  tienes razon lo *QU*e pasa  es*QU*e habia leido *QU*e segun la pc ya te daba filtrado el sonido pero no es cierto ya lo comprobe y muchas gracias ya lo hice y si funciona  y perdon son principiante de electronica  me gusta mucho esto  y de nuevo muchas graias espero me puedas poner un link de un preamplificador paara *QU*e se escuche mas fuerte ok gracias espero no molestarte


----------



## zxeth (Jul 15, 2010)

Si lo vas a hacer andar con la pc no es necesario ya que se puede preamplificar desde ahi (mezclador de volumen en panel de control) y tambien el winamp tenes una opcion de preamplificador. Igual si todavia lo queres lo tenes aca Preamp . Es un tema empezado por mi. Ahi esta la pagina donde esta el esquema y el amplificador operacional podes usar un tl071 o tl072. Yo en este caso use un tl074 porque puedo tener 4 preamplificadores en 1 solo componente. No te voy a dar ni los resultados ni el pcb. Para la ganancia te diria mas o menos de 10 y de ahi despejas. Esta todo muy bien explicado en el link


----------



## neto19 (Jul 16, 2010)

ok  disculpen no se porque despues de que le puse el filtro pasa bajos , bajo mucho el volumen me podrian ayudar porfavor diganme que  tengo que hacer quiero que se escuche  mas fuerte mi subwofer les agradeciria mucho su ayuda


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Ago 1, 2010)

Hola neto19, si tu dices que bajo el volumen de la voz del cantante, es porque el filtro lo que hace es atenuar las frecuencias medias y altas, y solo dejar pasar las frecuencias bajas.
Pero si hablas de que bajo mucho el sonido de BAJOS, MEDIOS Y ALTOS, puede ser que el sub-woofer que tienes no sea exactamente muy bueno.
Yo tengo el filtro pasa bajos para sub woofer, que esta en construyasuvideorockola.com, en seccion de preamplificadores, lo arme y los utilizo tranquilamente con un amplificador de 30w (TDA2050), un sub woofer de 200w, 8ohm, ya que al intentarlo utilizar con sub woofer de 3 o 4ohm, solo se mueve como loco pero no se escucha como tal.
cualquier duda que tengas sobre mi comentario, escribelo y si te puedo ayudar lo hago
 SALUDOS!!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 1, 2010)

neto19 dijo:


> ok  disculpen no se porque despues de que le puse el filtro pasa bajos , bajo mucho el volumen me podrian ayudar porfavor diganme que  tengo que hacer quiero que se escuche  mas fuerte mi subwofer les agradeciria mucho su ayuda


Tal vez si uno supiera que filtro colocaste y como podría opinar.


----------



## pede123 (Oct 26, 2010)

Hola caballeros, veo que les gusta mucho lo del audio, les comento que ya tiene su tiempo que hice el pcb con el integrado tda-2050 en modo bridge y se escucha de lo mejor ya que le conecté un parlante sub woofer de poder max:1000w y de rms como unos 500w como la mitad y retumba bien con un filtro pasa bajo con el integrado hibrido mct1458cp, ya que tiene mejor alcance en bajos

Bueno, me,dió mucho gusto platicar con ustedes.


----------

